# Fuente Dual para amplificadores de audio



## Oscar Monsalvo (Ago 10, 2011)

Bueno señores, despues de una prolongada perdida del foro vuelvo con este sencillo pero util aporte y se trata de una fuente dual que incluye un puente rectificador, 4 condensadores y espadines grandes para soldar los cables, espero les sea util.

Saludos desde Colombia


----------



## yeffer46 (Dic 5, 2014)

cuanto voltaje pedo manejar con esa fuente


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2014)

yeffer46 dijo:


> cuanto voltaje p*U*edo manejar con esa fuente




Tu pregunta no tiene sentido.

La fuente se calcula como para una aplicación específica que será quién determina la tensión necesaria. Según esta tensión será la tensión de entrada a la fuente.


----------

